# Little Kathy Plans



## Ratshooter (Mar 21, 2019)

HI, I'm helping a friend look for Little Kathy plans. He says he has been unable to contact Tiny Power to order from them. Their website is still up. Anybody know if they're still active? Or have a set of plans/prints or whatever?

Thanks, TC


----------



## James Barker (Oct 25, 2020)

Ratshooter said:


> HI, I'm helping a friend look for Little Kathy plans. He says he has been unable to contact Tiny Power to order from them. Their website is still up. Anybody know if they're still active? Or have a set of plans/prints or whatever?
> 
> Thanks, TC


I may be able to assist you.... whattaya got to trade?


----------



## ZebDog (Oct 25, 2020)

Is this what your looking for

Little Kathy engine


----------



## comstock-friend (Oct 26, 2020)

Friends Models Yankee Shop has the original design and castings from Tiny Power. I just got the drawing set from them a week or two ago (and the castings).






						Friends Models Yankee Shop Live Steam Castings
					

Live Steam kits, Rough Castings and blueprints for 1/2, 3/4, and 1 inch scale live steam engine locomotives in 2-1/2, 3-1/2, and 4-3/4 gauge by Lester D. Friend, Yankee Shop Machinists, Friends Steam Models, Laverne D. Langworthy and H.J. Coventry



					www.friendsmodels.com
				




John


----------

